# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Ναυτικές Μηχανες - Προπορεία (Nautical Engines - Advance timing)

## argonaftis

καλησπερα θυμαται κανεις τι ειναι προπορια και τι αργοπορεια στις αντλιες boss
η στο χρονο καυσεως γιατι δεν θυμαμαι :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nikos1945

Αγαπητε φιλε καλημερα απαντω στο ερωτημα, ειναι ο χρονος εγχυσεως (ψεκασμου) και αυτο ρυθμηζετε με βαση το αποτελεσμα του δυναμοδεικτικου διαγραμματος

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα την απάντηση του μαστρο Νίκου ας δούμε δύο δυναμοδεικτικά διαγράμματα.

Στοπρώτο γίνεται αργοπορημένη έκχυση καυσίμου οπότε χρεάζεται να δώσουμε προπορεία στην αντλία καυσίμου:
προπορεία1.jpg
Ενώ στο δεύτερο γίνεται το αντίθετο οπότε πρεπει να δώσουμε αργοπορεία στην αντλία:
προπορεια2.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ .ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ. ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## argonaftis

αυτο το γνωριζω οτο εχει σχεση με το χρονο εγχυσεως.αλλα δεν θυμαμαι την ορολογια προπορειας-αργοπορειας σε συνδιασμο με γωνια στροφαλου

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΥΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ. Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΔΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΕΝΑΡΞΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΧΥΣΕΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΑΖΕΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΥΣΥΜΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ 18 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΣ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ Η ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ.

----------


## roussosf

ο χρονος εγχυσεως εχει αμμεση σχεση με την γωνια στροφαλου ως προς την στιγμη εναρξης της εγχυσης
στην μηχανες η εγχυση ξεκινα πριν το εμβολο φτασει στο ΑΝΣ 
αρα το κομβιο του στροφαλου ειναι Χ μοιρες πριν το 0 που ειναι το ΑΝΣ
αν η εγχυση ξεκινησει πριν το Χ ειναι προπορεια 
αν η εγχυση ξεκινησει μετα το Χ ειναι βραδυπορεια
το διαγραμμα του Παναγιωτη ειναι παρα πολυ κατατοπιστικο

----------


## roussosf

> ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΥΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ. Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΔΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΕΝΑΡΞΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΧΥΣΕΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΑΖΕΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΥΣΥΜΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ 18 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΣ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ Η ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ.


 Μαστρο Νικολα την ιδια στιγμη σκευτομαστε  τα ιδια πραγματα
αυτη ειναι συμπτωση :Razz:

----------


## nikos1945

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΜΗΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΥΝΑΜΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ (ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΙ), ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΡΥΘΜΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ Η ΒΡΑΔΥΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ

----------


## argonaftis

αυτο εννοω Ο χρονισμος της αναφλεξης αναφερεται στον αριθμο των μοιρων πριν απο το Ανω Νεκρο Σημειο (ΑΝΣ), στον οποιο ο σπινθηρας στο μπουζι θα αναφλεξει το μειγμα αερα-καυσιμου στον θαλαμο καυσης, κατα τον χρονο της συμπιεσης. Η βραδυπορεια (retard) στον χρονισμο μπορει να ερμηνευτει ως εξης: ο χρονισμος αλλαζει με τετοιο τροπο, ωστε η αναφλεξη να γινεται πιο αργα απο την εργοστασιακη ρυθμιση του κατασκευστη. Για παραδειγμα, αν η ρυθμιση του κατασκευαστη ηταν ο σπινθηρας να παραγεται στις 12 μοιρες πριν το ΑΝΣ και ρυθμιστηκε σε λιγοτερες απο 12 μοιρες, εχουμε βρασυπορεια στην αναφλεξη. Ο χρονισμος της αναφλεξης (αβανς) ειναι απαραιτητος, γιατι η καυση του μειγματος αερα-καυσιμου εχει καποια χρονικη διαρκεια. Η αναφλεξη του μειγματος πριν το πιστονι φτασει στο ΑΝΣ, επιτρεπει την πληρη καυση του, σχεδον αμεσως μετα την αφιξη του πιστονιου στο ΑΝΣ. Αν το μειγμα αναφλεγει στο σωστο χρονο, στον κυλινδρο θα επιτευχθει η μεγιστη δυνατη πιεση λιγο μετα που το πιστονι θα φτασει στο ΑΝΣ, επιτρεποντας στο μειγμα να το σπρωξει με την μεγαλυτερη δυνατη δυναμη. Ιδανικα, ο χρονος στον οποιο το μειγμα αναφλεγεται πληρως ειναι κοντα στις 20 μοιρες μετα το ΑΝΣ. <...> Αν η αναφλεξη του μιγματος γινει υπερβολικα νωρις, το ταχεως διαστελλομενο μειγμα θα σπρωξει το πιστονι ενω στην πραγματικοτητα αυτο ακομα θα κινειται προς τα πανω. Αυτο ειναι η λεγομενη προαναφλεξη και δημιουργει ενα φαινομενο το οποιο ονομαζεται "detonation" και θα μπορουσε κανεις να το ερμηνευσει ως "ταρακουνημα" του πιστονιου. Φυσικα η προαναφλεξη εχει ως αποτελεσμα και απωλεια δυναμης. Αντιθετα, εαν η αναφλεξη γινει πολυ αργα, σχετικα με την θεση του πιστονιου, η μεγιστη δυνατη πιεση στον κυλινδρο θα επιτευχθει καθως το πιστονι θα εκτελει κινηση προς τα κατω, μακρια απο το μπουζι. Αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα υψηλες εκπομπες ρυπων και υψηλη καταναλωση (ακαυτο μειγμα). Ο χρονισμος της αναφλεξης θα πρεπει να αυξανεται (σε αναλογια με το ΑΝΣ), καθως η ταχυτητα περιστροφης του κινητηρα αυξανεται, ωστε το μειγμα να εχει το σωστο χρονο να καει πληρως. Καθως ο κινητηρας ανεβαζει στροφες, ο χρονος για την καυση του μειγματος μειωνεται, αλλα η καυση εξελισσεται με την ιδια ταχυτητα. Οποτε η αναφλεξη θα πρεπει να γινεται ολοενα και νωριτερα, για να ολοκληρωθει η καυση εγκαιρα. Επισης, η ανεπαρκης πληρωση του κυλινδρου με μειγμα στις χαμηλες ταχυτητες περιστροφης του κινητηρα, απαιτει προπορεια στην αναφλεξη. Ο σωστος χρονισμος αναφλεξης, για ενα δεδομενο κινητηρα, θα επιτρεψει την επιτευξη της μεγιστης πιεσης στον κυλινδρο, στο σωστο σημειο περιστροφης (μοιρες) του στροφαλου. Ο χρονισμος της αναφλεξης εξαρταται επισης απο το φορτιο του κινητηρα, με το περισσοτερο φορτιο να απαιτει λιγοτερη προπορεια (η καυση του μειγματος γινεται ταχυτερα). Τελος, εξαρταται απο την θερμοκρασια του κινητηρα, με την χαμηλη θερμοκρασια να επιτρεπει μεγλαυτερη προπορεια. Η ταχυτητα με την οποια γινεται η καυση του μειγματος εξαρταται απο τα οκτανια του καυσιμου, αλλα και απο την αναλογια αερα-καυσιμου. Ρυθμιση του χρονισμου αναφλεξης Η ρυθμιση του χρονισμου της αναφλεξης, κατα την παρακολουθηση της αποδοσης του κινητηρα σε ενα δυναμομετρο, ειναι ενας τροπος να ρυθμιστει σωστα. Μετα απο αλλαγη στον χρονισμο (προπορεια ή βραδυπορεια), συνηθως εχει αποτελεσμα μια αντιστοιχη αλλαγη στην αποδοση του κινητηρα. Ενα δυναμομετρο, το οποιο μπορει να δωσει φορτιο στον κινητηρα ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος να επιτευχθει μια τετοια ρυθμιση, καθως ο κινητηρας θα λειτουργει με σταθερη ταχυτητα και φορτιο και ο χρονισμος θα μεταβαλλεται με στοχο την μεγιστη αποδοση. Ενας αλλος τροπος ρυθμισης του χρονισμου αναφλεξης ειναι ενας αισθητηρας για "πυρακια" (αποτελεσμα της προαναφλεξης). Με αυτη την μεθοδο, δινεται προπορεια στην αναφλεξη μεχρι να παρουσιαστει το φαινομενο της προαναφλεξης και τα "πυρακια" (τα οποια ανιχνευει ο αισθητηρας). Στην συνεχεια δινεται βραδυπορεια στην αναφλεξη 1 ή 2 μοιρες και μενει ως εχει. Αφου επιτευχθει το επιθυμητο ειδος αποδοσης για δεδομενο φορτιο/στροφες του κινητηρα, το μπουζι ελεγχεται για σημαδια του φαινομενου detonation. Εαν υπαρχουν τετοια σημαδια, στην αναφλεξη δινεται και παλι βραδυπορεια, εως οτου αυτα σταματησουν να εμφανιζονται

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ

----------


## sv1xv

Νομίζω όμως ότι η περιγραφή του argonaftis αναφέρεται στην προπορεία σε βενζινοκινητήρες (Otto).

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΘΕΣΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ, ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ .ΤΩΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 2 ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΥΣΗ, ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΟΤΤΟ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ Η ΕΚΡΗΞΕΩΣ Η ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΥ ΟΓΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΩΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ .ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ

----------


## roussosf

Η διαφορα που υπαρχει ειναι ως προς τον θερμοδυναμικο κυκλο της καθε μηχανης ( Otto η Diesel) . Ο μεν πρωτος εχει δυο αδιαβατικες μεταβολες - συμπιεσης και εκτονωσης- και δυο υπο σταθερο ογκο - αναφλεξη και εξαγωγη
Ενω ο κυκλος Diesel -ντηζελομηχανες- εχουν τις ιδιες αδιαβατικες και μια υπο σταθερη πιεση(αναφλεξη) και μια υπο σταθερο ογκο(εξαγωγη)
αυτα παντα σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο , σε πραγματικο επιπεδο στα διαγραμματα P,V δεν υπαρχουν ευθειες , αλλωστε φαινονται καθαρα στα διαγραμματα που ανεβασε ο Παναγιωτης
οσο για τα πυρακια (πολυ σωστα γραμμενα με υ εκ της πυρας) που ανεφερε ο φιλος argonaftis στους βενζινοκινητηρες ειναι αποτελεσμα της βραδυπορειας
αυτο τωρα με τα ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα εχουν αρχισει και εξαφανιζονται τουλαχιστον απο τα αυτοκινητα η και αν υπαρχουν ειναι μικρης εκτασης

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ!!
ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ DIESEL ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ!!
ΑΡΧΙΚΩΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ:
1) Η ΠΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ???
2)ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ Ή ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ??
3) ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ SULZER (RND,RTA), MAN B&W (MC,MC-C, K-EF, KGF κοκ), WATSILA (64,46,32)
4)ΤΟ VIT ΕΠΕΝΕΡΓΕΙ Κ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ??
5)ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ (FUEL,DIESEL OIL) ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ??

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ!! ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ!! ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ!!
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Αγαπητε φιλε καλημερα απαντω στο ερωτημα, ειναι ο χρονος εγχυσεως (ψεκασμου) και αυτο ρυθμηζετε με βαση το αποτελεσμα του δυναμοδεικτικου διαγραμματος


οταν λετε χρονος???τη στιγμη???η διαρκεια???το περας???η εναρξη??

----------


## roussosf

> οταν λετε χρονος???τη στιγμη???η διαρκεια???το περας???η εναρξη??


Στις μηχανές όταν λέμε χρόνος δεν εννοούμε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και το μετράμε σε μονάδες χρόνου (πχ sec)
για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός 
ο χρόνος της εγχύσεως είναι την στιγμή που θα ψεκάσει το μπεκ και θα αρχίσει η ανάφλεξη του καυσίμου
και 
ο χρόνος της εκτόνωσης είναι από την στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσει το έμβολο απο το ΑΝΣ προσ το ΚΝΣ μεχρι να ανοίξει η βαλβίδα εξαγωγής(διχρονες)- (στις τετραχρονες μεχρι το ΚΝΣ) η μεχρι να φτασει το έμβολο στις θυρίδες εξαγωγής (διχρονες)
πιστεύω να έγινα κατανοητός στην έννοια "χρονος" στις μηχανες

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Στις μηχανές όταν λέμε χρόνος δεν εννοούμε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και το μετράμε σε μονάδες χρόνου (πχ sec)
> για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός 
> ο χρόνος της εγχύσεως είναι την στιγμή που θα ψεκάσει το μπεκ και θα αρχίσει η ανάφλεξη του καυσίμου
> και 
> ο χρόνος της εκτόνωσης είναι από την στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσει το έμβολο απο το ΑΝΣ προσ το ΚΝΣ μεχρι να ανοίξει η βαλβίδα εξαγωγής(διχρονες)- (στις τετραχρονες μεχρι το ΚΝΣ) η μεχρι να φτασει το έμβολο στις θυρίδες εξαγωγής (διχρονες)
> πιστεύω να έγινα κατανοητός στην έννοια "χρονος" στις μηχανες


σας ευχαριστω πολυ!μια χαρα κατανοητος!!καλο βραδυ!

----------


## Eng

Επίσης εισάγεται και το μεγεθος των μοιρων. Λέμε δηλαδή ότι το άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας ξεκινάει από τις -18 μοίρες και φτάνει στις 23 μοιρες. Οπότε η εκχειση μπορεί να ξεκινήσω λίγο πιο πριν οπότε λέμε τότε πως το μπεκ ξεκίναει την εκγχυση από το -25 μοίρες και φτάνει μέχρι +23μοιρες. Οι μοίρες αναφέρονται στο γεγονός ότι ο στροφαλος εκτελεί πάντα ένα κύκλο. ξεκινώντας από τις 0 όταν το έμβολο έχει φτάσει στο ¶νω Νεκρό Σημείο, 180 μοίρες στο Κάτω Νεκρό Σημείο και ξανά απ την αρχή. Η χρήση του (-) και (+) είναι για να σε βοηθήσουν να βρεις πιο εύκολα το πότε γίνεται η κάθε κινηση δλδ το άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο της βαλβιδας και η έναρξη - πέρας του ψεκασμού καυσίμου. Αυτές τις μετρήσεις τις λαμβάνεις έχοντας εγκαταστήσει ένα dial gauge στο στροφαλο.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Επίσης εισάγεται και το μεγεθος των μοιρων. Λέμε δηλαδή ότι το άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας ξεκινάει από τις -18 μοίρες και φτάνει στις 23 μοιρες. Οπότε η εκχειση μπορεί να ξεκινήσω λίγο πιο πριν οπότε λέμε τότε πως το μπεκ ξεκίναει την εκγχυση από το -25 μοίρες και φτάνει μέχρι +23μοιρες. Οι μοίρες αναφέρονται στο γεγονός ότι ο στροφαλος εκτελεί πάντα ένα κύκλο. ξεκινώντας από τις 0 όταν το έμβολο έχει φτάσει στο ¶νω Νεκρό Σημείο, 180 μοίρες στο Κάτω Νεκρό Σημείο και ξανά απ την αρχή. Η χρήση του (-) και (+) είναι για να σε βοηθήσουν να βρεις πιο εύκολα το πότε γίνεται η κάθε κινηση δλδ το άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο της βαλβιδας και η έναρξη - πέρας του ψεκασμού καυσίμου. Αυτές τις μετρήσεις τις λαμβάνεις έχοντας εγκαταστήσει ένα dial gauge στο στροφαλο.


ευχαριστω πολυ eng!!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Αγαπητε φιλε καλημερα απαντω στο ερωτημα, ειναι ο χρονος εγχυσεως (ψεκασμου) και αυτο ρυθμηζετε με βαση το αποτελεσμα του δυναμοδεικτικου διαγραμματος


οχι παντα κυριε νικο1945

----------


## george123

Το dial gauge ποιο εργαλείο είναι;

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Επίσης εισάγεται και το μεγεθος των μοιρων. Λέμε δηλαδή ότι το άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας ξεκινάει από τις -18 μοίρες και φτάνει στις 23 μοιρες. Οπότε η εκχειση μπορεί να ξεκινήσω λίγο πιο πριν οπότε λέμε τότε πως το μπεκ ξεκίναει την εκγχυση από το -25 μοίρες και φτάνει μέχρι +23μοιρες. Οι μοίρες αναφέρονται στο γεγονός ότι ο στροφαλος εκτελεί πάντα ένα κύκλο. ξεκινώντας από τις 0 όταν το έμβολο έχει φτάσει στο ¶νω Νεκρό Σημείο, 180 μοίρες στο Κάτω Νεκρό Σημείο και ξανά απ την αρχή. Η χρήση του (-) και (+) είναι για να σε βοηθήσουν να βρεις πιο εύκολα το πότε γίνεται η κάθε κινηση δλδ το άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο της βαλβιδας και η έναρξη - πέρας του ψεκασμού καυσίμου. Αυτές τις μετρήσεις τις λαμβάνεις έχοντας εγκαταστήσει ένα dial gauge στο στροφαλο.


γιωργο καλησπερα!
το dial gαuge δλδ ο γραφτης που εχει εφαρμογη στο σφονδηλο?
καλο βραδυ

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

καλημερα καλη κυριακη να εχουμε ολοι
ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει καποιος στοιχεια ή καποιες θεωρητικες γνωσεις για την αρχη λειτουργιας των αντλιων πετρελαιου sulzer
(τα βασικα...γιανα μπω στη φιλοσοφια)
ευχαριστω

----------

